# Allez ! / Va ! / *Aller ! / *Allé !



## dustInTheAir

Salut, j'ai une question sur le mot "aller". C'est  quand il y a un cheval, mais ce dernier n'avance pas. 
Donc je dis "Allez, bouge".
Ici, le mot aller, est-il impératif ou infinitif ? C-à-d, "Allez" ou "Aller"?
Si c'est "Allez", quelqu'un peut me dire pourquoi? Parce qu'à mon avis, le mot "Allez" est pour "vous". Mais on vousvoie pas avec un cheval...
Merci beaucoup！


----------



## hual

Bonjour

C'est l'interjection _allez !_, issue du verbe " aller " et qui donc n'a plus aucune valeur verbale. On l'utilise indifféremment en parlant à quelqu'un que l'on vouvoie ou à quelqu'un que l'on tutoie, par ex.: _allez ! lève-toi !_


----------



## SwissPete

Bienvenue au forum, dustInTheAir.

A mon avis, c'est bien « Allez », à l'impératif. C'est un ordre qu'on donne au cheval.

De même, quand il y a eu un accident de voitures et que les quidams se rassemblent pour voir les dégats, les gendarmes disent : « Allez, circulez ». C'est un ordre.

Il se peut que je me trompe...


----------



## dustInTheAir

hual said:


> C'est l'interjection _allez !_, issue du verbe " aller " et qui donc n'a plus aucune valeur verbale.


Donc vous voulez dire qu'ici "allez" n'est plus impératif?


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour et Bienvenue
C'est bien Allez !
C'est une expression que l'on peut dire à n'importe qui !
C'est comme on dit aux enfants : Allez mange mon poussin!


----------



## Maître Capello

dustInTheAir said:


> Donc vous voulez dire qu'ici "allez" n'est plus impératif?


_Allez!_ est bien un verbe à l'impératif qui forme ici une interjection.


----------



## Meiboombouwer

Allez! est le verbe aller à l'impératif et est employé ici comme une _interjection_.

PS Je vois que Maître Capello m'a devancée. les grands esprit se rencontrent...


----------



## nobodyknowsthat

Bonjour,

J'ai entendu dire cette phrase dans un film, alors pourquoi est-ce qu'on utilise "Allez" mais non pas "Va", c'est pas conjugué avec "Tu" ? ou ici "Allez" est seulement une interjection ?

Merci !


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Oui, Allez est ici une interjection.


----------



## Chimel

En disant "allez", on ne s'adresse pas directement à la personne pour lui demander d'aller quelque part. C'est une forme figée, qui peut donc coexister avec un "tu".

Ce serait différent si je voyais par exemple des personnes qui hésitent à avancer, entrer, aller... quelque part et si je voulais les inciter à le faire. Mais dans ce cas, je dirais "Allez-y" (ou "vas-y" à la forme familière).


----------



## jamesh625

Bonjour tout le monde 

J'ai fait une recherche à propos de ce sujet, mais il me semble qu'il n'y pas de fil qui traite définitivement ou explicitement cette question.

Je voulais savoir quelle écriture vous sembleriez correcte pour la locution "allé". 
Exemple de phrase : "allé, c'est notre dernière nuit ici, 'faut qu'on aille en boîte danser un peu !"

Personnellement, j'ai vu "allé", "allez" et "aller" s'utiliser pour ce type de phrase. Comme c'est une expression familière, je dirais que l'orthographe n'est pas (encore) standardisée (ou ai-je tort ?). Je pencherais pour "allé" parce que c'est la forme la plus souvent utilisée, mais il me semble que la phrase soit quasiment à l'impératif, donc en ce cas "allez" serait bien. Mais, comme c'est familier, pourquoi utiliser "allez" et non pas "vas(-y)" ? (La question de "vas-y" est à poser ailleurs.) Enfin, en tant qu'expression il ne faut pas qu'il y aille beaucoup de sens là-dedans, mais *quelle forme choisiriez-vous* ? 

Si vous pouviez m'éclaircir le sujet, cela serait génial ! Merci !


----------



## matoupaschat

Comme interjection, la seule forme des trois à être exacte est incontestablement "allez". […]


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est dans ce cas un impératif. La seule orthographe correcte est donc _all*ez*_.

TLFi s.v. _aller_ :


> *2.* _À la forme positive de l'impér.
> _ *a)* _Allons, allez._ Formule d'exhortation : _allons, courage!_
> ♦ Ou formule d'impatience : _allons, pressons (-nous)!_
> ♦ Ou formule d'agacement : *Allons*, le voilà qui s'emporte, Comme à son ordinaire! J.-F. Collin d'Harleville, _Le Vieux célibataire,_ 1792, IV, 9, p. 108.


----------



## Philippides

A noter que "Allez" s'utilise également pour toute forme d'encouragement. 
"Allez les bleus" (là on peut supposer que c'est l'impératif pluriel car il y a plusieurs bleus") mais on dira aussi "allez !" pour encourager un sportif seul.


----------



## Nanon

jamesh625 said:


> *** "allé, c'est notre dernière nuit ici, 'faut qu'on aille en boîte danser un peu !"


L'orthographe de l'interjection « allez » est parfaitement standardisée. C'est celui qui écrit cette phrase qui ne standardise ni son orthographe ni sa syntaxe .

Avec la valeur d'exhortation d' « allez », , on peut avoir très fréquemment des phrases qui pourraient sembler déconcertantes comme _Allez, viens. _On a apparemment la 2e personne du singulier + la 2e personne du pluriel, en même temps qu'_aller_ et _venir _; pourtant, il n'y a aucune contradiction dans cette phrase !


----------



## Alsako

jamesh625 said:


> ...comme c'est familier, pourquoi utiliser "allez" et non pas "vas(-y)" ?



L'interjection "Vas-y" ou "Z'y va" (en verlan) est précisément utilisée en lieu et place de "Allez" en argot (des banlieues). On y emploie aussi la forme redondante "Allez, vas-y !"


----------



## sanchez90

Bonjour,

L'interjection "allez" est-elle correcte dans la phrase ci-dessous?

"Tu sais, Eric, voter est un devoir et si tu ne votes pas tu laisseras les autres choisir à ta place. *Allez*, nous devons voter pour changer tout ce qui ne marche pas dans notre pays"

Merci


----------



## hual

Bonjour,

Pourquoi ne le serait-elle pas ?


----------



## Roméo31

Sanchez, c'est tout à fait correct.

En effet, "Allez", "Allons", peuvent servir à former des impératifs sans sujet (_Allez-y ! Allez vous-en !_ = injonction).

*Mais ils peuvent aussi ne pas servir à cela et  n'avoir pas les caractères morphologiques qu'ils ont dans leur emploi normal. *C'est ainsi qu'on peut dire : _*Allez,* Sanchez, on va au cinéma ? _ à une personne que l'on tutoie et  _*Allez*, j'y vais...  _à soi même_. 

_


----------



## Micia93

La preuve que "allez" n'est plus qu'une interjection comme un autre, c'est qu'on peut dire : "allez! vas-y!"


----------



## Roméo31

Ton "Allez ! vas-'y !", qui fait suivre l'interjection formée à partir du verbe "aller" d'un l'impératif sans sujet constitué avec ce même verbe est fort pertinent et permet de bien faire la distinction entre les deux.


----------

